

"Bide your time.Write an OS in your spare time" Joe Armstrong(Erlang creator)  - plinkplonk
http://www.erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2007-November/031203.html

======
plinkplonk
Some excerpts from Joe Armstrong(creator of Erlang)'s post on how and when to
push Erlang in your environment (the whole post is worth reading imo)

"I have only seen three repeatable patterns, that have caused the spread of
Erlang into commercial projects:

1) A Catastrophe Project X fails - totally - a total disaster. Help me - help
help helpErlang guys run in an save them

2) We can make money Idea X can make money if we can implement it really
quickly and get to the market place _tomorrow_ Erlang guys think it's a
programming competion that they'll do over the weekend - first product is
shipped in three months. Java competitor goes bankrupt.

3) Hop offs A gang of smart programmers get so frustrated using technology X
that they bail out from the mothership and start own company and do stuff in
Erlang"

and

"If you're in one of these phases where things don't happen bide your time.
Write an operating system in your spare time or a stock exchange - this is
always good practise - like doing your scales if you play the piano "

~~~
delano
There's some great stuff in here about selling new technology. And this:

 _Also winning and loosing is often a purely temporary thing - often we won
battles - but it turned out badly. And lost battles which then turned out
well. Erlang was banned years ago (a loss) but a few years on the ban caused
it to spread and led to widespread use outside Ericsson._

------
percept
"Venture Capitalists are used to taking risks - the argument over java is
extremely simple - "if you use the same technology as everybody else you will
get the same result""

"Venture capitalists don't back technologies they back people - the old addage
is "give me a grade 1 person with a grade 2 idea rather than a grade 2 person
with a grade 1 idea""

